# Osmo Poly X



## FestoolFishy (30 May 2015)

I am seeking advice as to the best method for de nibbling some American Black Walnut Veneered panels to which I have applied 4 coats of Osmo Poly X oil as per instructions and am frustrated by the dust particles etc sitting on the surface !!
I have made four units to use in a shower room, and for water protection used the Osmo oil, I sort help from Osmo but all they recommend is to use max 240 paper between coats. 
Any thoughts greatly appreciated 
Thanks 
Peter


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 May 2015)

For coats as per instructions? I though they only said two? By the bye, If you've finished with the Osmo you could use a good wax polish with 0000 wire wool - it wouldn't alter the appearance much (any?).


----------



## FestoolFishy (30 May 2015)

phil p 
thanks for your input I am used to using glazes and varnishes alas not Osmo and having read lots of articles decided to give it a try, perhaps I should have stuck to what I know about, but thought I would try the oil 
Not really very pleased with the results, hoping each coat would improve the gloss appearance. I called Osmo tech support and really got nowhere they told me not to sand beyond 180 .. 240 was a no no 
Maybe I should have flooded the surfaces not brushed with care 
I also read not to apply a wax polish in case the water got through the wax sat on the oil and caused discolouration ???

Hey ho life goes on


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 May 2015)

I assume you are using glossy? I have no experience of that one, I use satin. I'd have thought if you wanted a proper gloss you're using the wrong product, but as I say I've only used satin. You don't need to be careful - just wack it on, leave for a couple of minutes and wipe off. I've not read the don't go past 180 grit - I've not had a problem going to 320 and or 0000 wire wool. I use microcrystalline wax, which is pretty much waterproof so I can't see that being a problem. I seem to remember CHJ saying he uses it - maybe he'll give you some pointers.


----------



## Beau (30 May 2015)

Recently tried the Osmo Poly X and also found it a bit disappointing. For a good sheen apply reasonably thick and then de nib with 220 silicon carbide between coats (I didn't ask them for advice) Final coat de nib with 0000 wire wool. Then a polish up with a cloth rubbed hard over the surface. Did some today. Three to four coats seems about right to me.


----------



## FestoolFishy (31 May 2015)

Morning all 
just been having another look at the finish on my cabinets and decided to bite the bullet and went over them lightly with some fine 1200 soft back Festool granate, this of course does the job but am now left with a dull finish 
I think I must go with the wax polish so will order some microcrystalline wax as phil.p previously mentioned above 
Many thanks for the informative replies once again


----------



## Beau (31 May 2015)

Try buffing it before going down the wax route. It certainly worked on my current job.


----------



## FestoolFishy (9 Jun 2015)

Well I have to say that I am so very disappointed, I have now moved the four cabinets from the workshop into the shower room and they look worse than ever, considering starting all over again. 
Having spent at least twenty years working with oil based glazes and varnishes as what they call a specialist decorator I should have stuck with what I am used to but thought I would give the Poly X a go....... Big mistake !
Wont be bothering with that again !!


----------



## RogerP (9 Jun 2015)

I tried Osmo Poly X a while back. Didn't like it for much the same reasons as Peter and there's most of a large can still on the shelf. Don't think I'll ever use it so I'll dispose of it at the council facility next time I'm there.


----------



## Beau (9 Jun 2015)

FestoolFishy":24elxxrq said:


> Well I have to say that I am so very disappointed, I have now moved the four cabinets from the workshop into the shower room and they look worse than ever, considering starting all over again.
> Having spent at least twenty years working with oil based glazes and varnishes as what they call a specialist decorator I should have stuck with what I am used to but thought I would give the Poly X a go....... Big mistake !
> Wont be bothering with that again !!



Sorry to hear you did not manage to get a good sheen on it but not entirely surprised. Like you and Roger I have found it an underwhelming product especially so considering the price of it.


----------

